# Considering hosting a wine competition



## Jal5 (Aug 27, 2019)

i belong to an Italian American Club and we are considering doing a wine competition among the members. I’ve never even attended one let alone hosted one. 

Is there any source of “how to” tips you can suggest??

Joe


----------



## salcoco (Aug 27, 2019)

I have attached the wine packet we use for the Greater KC Cellarmaster's wine competition. It is probably more than you want but you can take what ever part you desire to use. I don't have a copy of the score sheet but I will see if I can get one from the Judge Chairman. We have quite a few classes to judg, but ou can reduce it to simply Red wines dry, Red wine sweet, White wine dry, White wine sweet, Fruit wines dry Fruit wines dry, and Dessert wine. Any ways this should get you started.


----------



## NorCal (Aug 27, 2019)

I recently hosted one for the Sacramento home winemaker group. How many bottles are you expecting to be entered?


----------



## Jal5 (Aug 27, 2019)

Thanks so much for that help! We don’t know how many people will enter really but my guess is it won’t be a big group at least not this first year.
Joe


----------



## NorCal (Aug 28, 2019)

Here is a link to the post I made on the competition, including what I did to cover the bottles and the scoring sheet. We had a dozen entries.


----------



## Jal5 (Aug 28, 2019)

Thx Norcal. That’s a great job. Could you email me that scoring sheet? Joe


----------



## NorCal (Aug 28, 2019)

Jal5 said:


> Thx Norcal. That’s a great job. Could you email me that scoring sheet? Joe


I’ll email you everything I made for it. The wine bottle covers, made out of a sheet of paper, taped around the bottle did an excellent job of concealing the identity, even with bright labels.


----------



## Jal5 (Aug 31, 2019)

Got it. Thankyou. Will let you know how it goes. Our club hosts a fundraiser the Festa del Vino which focuses on different regions of Italy and the respective wines. The competition will be an added attraction that night. Takes place in November so we have some time to plan this. 
Joe


----------

